# new truck, maybe....



## fronty (Apr 14, 2004)

new truck im getting, maybe


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Uh... It's low!

Nice


----------



## fronty (Apr 14, 2004)

yep it is that, hell its not even a nissan, lol


----------



## fronty (Apr 14, 2004)

its a 93 toyota


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

awesome


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Does it have bags? Cause if not... I personally wouldn't even bother if its just c- notched


----------



## fronty (Apr 14, 2004)

its bagged, bodydropped, with a full tubular frame


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Isn't that something....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

fronty said:


> its bagged, bodydropped, with a full tubular frame


damn........ That is one nice ass project then!


----------



## fronty (Apr 14, 2004)

not to mention its a roadster, well they cut the damn roof off, lol


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

fronty said:


> its bagged, bodydropped, with a full tubular frame



ok... that would be a yes.


----------



## fronty (Apr 14, 2004)

more pics


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Lots of clearance!!! Take it off roading! Lookin good!

What's the hole in the hood for?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I like it, and the welds on that thing are clean and well done. Have fun with it.


----------

